# Preaching on Ruth



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

I know you have your recommendations Lane for commentaries for certain books (and ones we should stay away from) but besides those does anyone else have any good suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 1, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I know you have your recommendations Lane for commentaries for certain books (and ones we should stay away from) but besides those does anyone else have any good suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.



Try Geoff Thomas or I D Campbell.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2008)

Thomas Fuller


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2008)

If you're preaching through Ruth... you should most definitely get the commentary on Judges & Ruth in the NAC series by Dan Block . Outstanding.


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 1, 2008)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I know you have your recommendations Lane for commentaries for certain books (and ones we should stay away from) but besides those does anyone else have any good suggestions?
> ...



Geoff Thomas preached an a great 4 message series on Ruth, at a family conference back in Lycoming PA. That might be available at Trinity Pulpit,Montville NJ. Really helpful, and instructive messages.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 1, 2008)

The first portion of this paper you will likely not find useful at all (it was a seminary paper many years ago). The later portions however may be helpful. And some of the resources/references.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/ruth-redemption-hope-23576/


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww, Benjamin, I can't comment? Oh well, I'm going to do it anyway. I just can't resist when commentaries are the subject of discussion. I think that Ferguson is an excellent little book that can circulate among the people as the preacher is preaching or teaching. Ulrich is definitely worth getting (the whole series of which it is a part is excellent).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

I did not say you _could not comment_ just that I knew your list, which is a wonderful resource for me.


----------



## mshingler (Apr 2, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I did not say you _could not comment_ just that I knew your list, which is a wonderful resource for me.



If possible, I'd be interested in the list - particularly for N.T. books.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

Commentaries for the Whole Bible « Green Baggins


----------

